# Unknown manor house/farm Cornwall.



## chaoticreason (Oct 20, 2010)

Well! I could not even find this place on an OS map; need the old ones I think! Anyhow,if you like your buildings in total deacy,here are feast of veritable delights for the discerning eye.
I am guessing the place to be mid to late 19th century,an probably a manor house attached to a farm.I saw nobody.nor even any footprints whilst exploring the place,it covers quite a large area that only your feet can realize,the rest; a mass off fallen tree's masonary and tangled ivy that make no photographic sense,henceforth any real understanding by mere picture of just how large this place is doesn't work.
I hope you enjoy it,there really is a lot of building beneath the creeper's of time.

the approach itself gives the game away...






Erm! maybe you get the picture now!





So there were once buildings? There still are,look! 















A stairway to...




















Things get a little more obvious,relatively speaking.



















































This has to be one of the most romantic shots of decay I have ever taken.A stolen yawn amidst stoned decay.


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 20, 2010)

A lovely old farmhouse is now a secret hideaway........I love it


----------



## bonniemcprice (Oct 20, 2010)

wow - right up my street
thank you x


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 20, 2010)

What a fantastic find. There's lots going on there, especially with the chimneys and winch. Looks like there was once an industry or village surrounding it. Intriguing.


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 20, 2010)

I concur Foxylady,though there are no obvious signs of industry.I have a feeling something was going on here not! just farming?
What?


----------



## Tomoco (Oct 20, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## blighty (Oct 25, 2010)

This is down Colan woods by Porth Reservoir yeah?

Here is the story behind it 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/6394539.stm


----------



## Incognito (Oct 25, 2010)

blighty said:


> This is down Colan woods by Porth Reservoir yeah?
> 
> Here is the story behind it
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/6394539.stm



I wonder if I can get away with impersonating him lol


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 26, 2010)

the photo of 'Mystery over heir to £5m fortune' looks uncannily like ...... A guy I have known for years,next time I see him I will ask him.Though being the character that he is,a truthful answer seems very unlikely.


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 26, 2010)

I think we met yesterday; my good man! impersonate away.Lets see if I can get myself thrown off the forum for such derelict advice,my last few answers have got me pretty close to it,I am walking a razor's edge with every letter I write.It is a shame you can't read my derelict post's .But that is the whole point of Moderators,to stave off the stupid and inept amongst which I have to count myself.


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 26, 2010)

Upon a serious note,where does all that money go if not claimed by ......?


----------



## blighty (Oct 26, 2010)

no idea, not really worth that much now thought surely as the building is all in ruins, so pretty much just overgrown land, albeit a large piece of land in an awesome place to live.


----------



## Incognito (Oct 26, 2010)

it will go down to the next in the blood line, if no heir is found it will go to the government.


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 26, 2010)

I hope ..... will bloody well crawl out from beneath his rock and claim his inheritance,the poor f..... has been living in van for as long as long as I can remember.


----------



## Incognito (Oct 26, 2010)

the news article made it sound like they had been in contact with the heir in America but contact has stopped, either he has popped his clogs or he doesn't want anything to do with it.


----------



## Scaramanger (Oct 29, 2010)

Incognito said:


> it will go down to the next in the blood line, if no heir is found it will go to the government.



I think as its in Cornwall all unclaimed estates go to good old Prince Charley.... He could do with the spare cash..


----------

